# Citi Prepaid Mastercard from Goodyear Tire Purchase



## newfoundlander61 (Feb 6, 2011)

I recently purchased 4 new tires for my car and got a Citi Prepaid Mastercard as part of the promo going on at the time and just finishing reading the fine print. Came across this:

Fee Schedule:

Account Maintenance Fee $3.00 per month

Subject to applicable law, a monthly maintenance fee will be applied to all accounts, provided that the fee for months 1-6 will not be collected until the 12 month anniversary date. Fees thereafter will be collected monthly. fees will be postponed if the following criteria [are/is] met:1) There have been funds added to your account in the last 3 months; 2) There have been purchases made with your account in the last 3 months. The charge will be recurring each month unless the account is active as stated in (1) or (2) above or the balance of the account is $0.00

So what does this mean in simple english terms. The prepaid amount is $80.00 and card has an expiry date of 02/2014. My main question is if I spend the $80.00 and cut up the card is that the end of it. Maint fee sounds crazy for a prepaid card, never had one before. Please enlighten me. Thanks.

Paul


----------



## Spudd (Oct 11, 2011)

If you spend it within the first 6 months, there won't be any fees.


----------



## newfoundlander61 (Feb 6, 2011)

That was easy Sudd, wasn't sure with the wording of the text. A spending I will go. Thanks.


----------



## Xoron (Jun 22, 2010)

Do as a friend of mine suggested when I got a similar card.

Walk into your favorite store (chapters / Home depot / Canadian Tire for example) and get a gift card for the full amount of the prepaid card. Gift cards (at least in Ontario) have a lot of protections and will never lose it's value. These prepaid cards have so many fees / restrictions that you pretty much never get to use the full value amount. You'll be surprised the inventive ways they have to devalue those cards shorting you on the full value.


----------



## newfoundlander61 (Feb 6, 2011)

Now thats a great idea, never thought of that one. Thats the route to take, thanks for the awesome idea.


----------



## b0ules (Jan 3, 2015)

FYI, there is a one-time complimentary card reinstatement on these ones, once expired.

If like me, you forgot it in the back of your wallet until post-expiry date, you can email/call Citi where they'll reluctantly issue you another card with...6 more months validity, as I recall. Wish I would've thought of the gift card idea right away! Next time! 

I had completely forgotten the maintenance fee until I went to use it today to cash out. Declined. The clerk was awesome. He tried for a dollar less a few times. I'll tell him to try by threes in the future.


----------

